# [duda] Amplificador 40w x4



## Niqqoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola yo recien me estoy iniciando en esto de electronica y la verdad que me gusta mucho aun*QU*e aveces hay cosas q*UE* no me terminan de cerrar  .... En Fin.
  Estoy por hacer una potencia de 40w x4 y nose si ira a andar si el integrado tendra mucha distorcion etc ... aca les dejo el esquema y el pcb y unas fotos y opinen que ven de bueno y que ven de malo aver si lo armo o no yo lo tengo pensado en poner en la pc con una alimentacion de 12v de una fuente de pc 

  Como veran el circuito es de reducidas dimensiónes,con lo que me decidi a hacerlo, pero cuando fui a comprar los componentes, ohhhh sorpresa no conseguia dos transistores ni sus equivalentes, mirando un poco y analizando el circuito lo modifique ya que estos dos transistores no forman parte del circuito de amplificación, solo estan para alimentación de un led que indica que el amplificador esta encendido, esta parte fue eliminada y rediseñe la plaqueta.   Diganme si la diseñe bien???

Hey Responda alguien jeje porfa me estoy muriendo de anciaa!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2010)

No sé si la hayas diseñado bien o no: Falta el esquemático con los nombres y valores de lo que usás y el layout de tu PCB.

Sólo puedo decirte que no se ve mal el diseño, más allá de eso... poco o nad apuedo agregar.

Lo que decís de los transistores es muy raro... Casi seguro que andan unos de uso general para lo que necesitás ahí. Unos BC5XX te pueden servir.
Pero sin un esquema claro no puedo asegurarlo.


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2010)

¿ Se podría conocer que integrado estás empleando o es secreto ?


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 19, 2010)

si como no es un tda8571j mira este link aca esta el tutorial para armarlo tiene un par de fotos ... miralo y comentame http://www.tipete.com/userpost/tutoriales-y-manuales/amplificador-40w-x-4-para-auto-moto-12-volt 
Lo q*UE* si te pediria por favor que me hicieras la mascara de componentes o el esquema de componentes o el layout nose como lo llaman ustedes pero eso porfa ya q*UE* nose bien como dibujar ese integrado en el programa LiveWire ni tampoco lo se dibujar en el pcb Wizard


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2010)

Niqqoo dijo:


> Lo q*UE* si te pediria por favor que me hicieras la mascara de componentes o el esquema de componentes o el layout nose como lo llaman ustedes pero eso porfa...


Eso lo hace automáticamente el mismo programa con el que dibujás el PCB, no se hace a mano (no gratis por lo menos).

Y de los transistores... Efectivamente, te sirve casi cualquier cosa que tengas a mano para reemplazarlos. Sólo tené cuidado con las patas, que los pinouts pueden ser distintos.

Saludos


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 20, 2010)

lo que pasa cacho es que nose como dibujar el integrado en el programa y tampoco sale ese integrado lo unico que sale dice amplificador integral y el un triangulito con 5 patas por eso si me dan una ayuda aunque sea para decirme como lo dibujo al integrado todo OK y despues me dicen si puede llevar a andar entonces veo si lo ago o no...


----------



## zxeth (Sep 20, 2010)

El triangulito de 5 patas es un amplificador operacional. Segun el integrado se distribuyen las patas. para el 8571j hay 4 de estos a lo largo. Yo hice un post sobre este ampli con pcb y todo 8571j pcb completo


----------



## camaradaraider (Oct 14, 2010)

no me entero de nada, ¿el circuito que has puesto es ya con 4 salidas o es solo con una?, quiero decir, ¿es un 40w x 40w x 40w x 40w es un 40w y hay que duplicarlo?

¿son 40 w rms? lo pregunto por que lo que quiero es un amplificador para unos altavoces de 100w o 120w

gracias


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 8, 2010)

yo uso una potencia de 20 x 20 w para mover parlantes de 500 w en baja anda jamon el problemas es a todo volumen se distorciona un poquis y tambien hay que tener en cuenta que los parlantes son de marca crown y venian junto con un estereo con toca disco XD


----------

